
Mint Rakes It In - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/07/mint-rakes-it-in/
======
jeffumich
Its sad that MS and Intuit totally missed the boat on providing a service like
this. User's fall over themselves signing up for 'free' services like this
when really they are signing themselves up to be marketed to. Brilliant.

------
aston
I thought this was gonna be about Mint.com making a ton of money.

~~~
ardit33
It is coming eventually. I thought the formula was;

idea -> code something -> market it -> users -> ???? -> $$money

so they are at the "users" part, once the figure out the "???" then they make
some money.

~~~
aston
Well, mint.com has a "???" filled in. They'll make money from referral
kickbacks for the services they recommend. Hence why I was expecting to hear
about some revenue generated.

~~~
rms
Yeah... their affiliate programs pay insane kickbacks, ING Direct is around
$100 dollars per new account with an additional $50 bonus to the person that
opens a new account and they offer the best savings account rate in the USA,
so Mint should get lots of signups.

~~~
aston
ING Direct pays out less than HSBC, and I'm sure a host of other e-savings
account that spend less to advertise. That said, I think you're right about
them having a lucrative referral program. When I spoke with Patzer about it
last summer, they were one of the big ones he mentioned.

~~~
rms
:) guess I fell for ING's marketing then.

------
alaskamiller
"Interest in Mint.com spiked after TC40"

Mint LAUNCHED at TC40, so yeah, DUH, interest peaked.

------
brlewis
Any response from buxfer?

